

Codeweavers offer their software free today - mark_ellul
http://down.codeweavers.com/

======
nostrademons
Entrepreneurs, take note: here's how to promote a product. I'd never heard of
Codeweavers before this. Imagine all the Digg & newsmedia coverage they're
getting.

~~~
babul
I never heard of them or the product either until Bob Lee twittered about it
<http://twitter.com/crazybob/status/978195842> 17hrs ago.

I told my friend shortly thereafter (sorry, should have also submitted it to
HN in hindsight), who then looked at the site and product features/comparison
and costs(<http://www.codeweavers.com/products/differences/>), and for the
last several hours has been building up a huge repository of serials.

Asking him what he intends to do with all the licenses, he replied "they come
with full technical support from the company, so I will ebay each for $1,
build up a fantastic ebay profile to market my other products and make $$$".

Most of this is done automatically, from harvesting the serials to automated
auction listing and delivery, but none the less it seems extreme to me.

BUT, I guess, that is what being opportunistic and exploiting all the
verticals is about. :-/

~~~
minsight
you need new friends.

~~~
babul
or people with less time on thier hands.

------
mechanical_fish
Main site has melted down due to traffic. Here's an article talking about
what's going on:

[http://www.tuaw.com/2008/10/27/codeweavers-says-cheap-gas-
fr...](http://www.tuaw.com/2008/10/27/codeweavers-says-cheap-gas-free-
software-tomorrow/)

~~~
nocivus
Seems to be up. Just downloaded both and requested a serial number.

------
iamdave
I'm still on the fence about CodeWeavers. A few great points have been made
about the software which makes Windows emulation much, much easier but at the
same time, their original code base came entirely from Wine; there's no GPL
requirement to make it free, I kinda take the idea of using free code for
profit as kind of a tightwad move.

But, they're free to do what they want with it, and this was not a bad move to
at least give back to those who really jumped on the chance.

~~~
Zev
Codeweavers contributes a lot of code back to the community (ie: Wine's git
tree) - and a few of the main Wine hackers are employed by Codeweavers
(Alexandre and Jeremy at least).

------
mdasen
Since the site is down, can anyone explain the differences between the "Games"
and "Pro" editions?

~~~
bouncingsoul
Games came out later. If I remember correctly it was released as more of a
stop-gap version to get games-specific fixes out sooner than the regular
release cycle.

From Wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver>):

* The difference with regular CrossOver is that CrossOver Games will have a shorter release cycle in order to update faster to the latest work on Wine than with regular CrossOver, which targets stability and reliability.

* Crossover Mac was divided into Standard and Pro versions like Crossover Linux. The standard version includes 6 months of support and upgrades, while the Pro version includes 1 year of support and upgrades and a free copy of Crossover Games.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I have a favorite game which has very poor support under Wine. The CodeWeavers
product may very well do a better job with it. If so, I can switch my personal
box full-time to Linux. That would make me very happy.

